# Van Til's critical paper on Francis Schaeffer



## sastark (Mar 30, 2009)

In Crossed Fingers, Gary North writes:

_"Van Til wrote a critical paper on Schaeffer's apologetic method in the late 1960's. It is scheduled to be republished on the CD-ROM version of his collected works."_

Is this a reference to "A Letter from Cornelius Van Til to Francis Schaeffer" originally in the _Ordained Servant_, 1969 (and available here)? Or is there some other paper by Van Til dealing with Schaeffer's apologetic method?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting thanks


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 31, 2009)

sastark said:


> In Crossed Fingers, Gary North writes:
> 
> _"Van Til wrote a critical paper on Schaeffer's apologetic method in the late 1960's. It is scheduled to be republished on the CD-ROM version of his collected works."_
> 
> Is this a reference to "A Letter from Cornelius Van Til to Francis Schaeffer" originally in the _Ordained Servant_, 1969 (and available here)? Or is there some other paper by Van Til dealing with Schaeffer's apologetic method?



It is a separate paper and I think I have a copy somewhere. 


Oops. I was thinking of something else. I got it mixed up with another critique by someone who critiques both Van Til and Schaeffer.


----------

